# Help, my angel is swimming sideways.



## IronDoll

I'm certain what is going on, I've tested the water and it tested perfect except for being hard but it always is. I assumed my angel had swim bladder disease so I added peas but he doesn't seem interested in the peas especially since he's at the top and the peas floated to the bottom. It would make sense that he has swim bladder disease since I know he's been eating the eels shrimp and bloodworms but I dont' pretend to be an expert. I'm fasting them too just in case, I didn't think it would hurt any. Any other advice? Is this swim bladder disease? I don't want to lose my angel so I do appreciate any help.


----------



## funlad3

I've no idea, but someone can see your post, so just try to not do anything rash. I'm assuming this is a FW angel?


----------



## snyderguy

How long has this tank been established and how often do you do your water changes?


----------



## IronDoll

snyderguy said:


> How long has this tank been established and how often do you do your water changes?


The tank is 5 months old. I typically do a change every 9 days (ish). I did a water change 6 days ago. I am definately considering doing it tonight. What do you think it is? That's so tough when it tests ok. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## snyderguy

It could be a lot of things. I've seen fish that will swim sideways like that for an entire day and then the next day be totally fine. It's the weirdest thing. But if anything, it sounds like swim bladder. How old is the angel?


----------



## IronDoll

snyderguy said:


> It could be a lot of things. I've seen fish that will swim sideways like that for an entire day and then the next day be totally fine. It's the weirdest thing. But if anything, it sounds like swim bladder. How old is the angel?


I have no idea how old he is.

I did a water change last night out of panic as well as remove the peas. I hoped that he would "right" himself over night. Sigh, I wake up this morning and he's still at the top floating sideways.

I know this can be fatal so I just sit here hopeless as I don't think that I can do anything at all. If he does survive and clear the constipation, how can I prevent the little pig from eating the eels food?


----------



## mousey

someone correct me if i'm wrong but aren't cichlids supposed to be restricted on worms and high protein foods?
Don't they do better with greens?


----------



## IronDoll

I couldn't help myself, I went to the store and purchased T.C. Tetracycline. I hope it works. 

Why are all of the fish picking at the angel now? My shark is cleaning him and the rubys are going after his fin, what do they want?


----------



## emc7

A sick or injured fish will be bullied to death if not isolated. I think they want to eat it. 

Mbuna that graze of green plant need eat mostly plants. But there are cichlids that eat bugs, scales, fish, just about everything. Angels, like bettas, hang out at the top and eat bugs that fall in. They love worms, but they can gorge themselves enough to cause digestive problems. And having a really compressed body, often don't recover. Food gets stuck, they stop eating, bloat, swim funny and die. You can try treating with antibiotics or epsom salt dips, but IME sick angels usually die. They don't bounce back like battered mbuna do.


----------



## IronDoll

emc7 said:


> A sick or injured fish will be bullied to death if not isolated. I think they want to eat it.
> 
> Mbuna that graze of green plant need eat mostly plants. But there are cichlids that eat bugs, scales, fish, just about everything. Angels, like bettas, hang out at the top and eat bugs that fall in. They love worms, but they can gorge themselves enough to cause digestive problems. And having a really compressed body, often don't recover. Food gets stuck, they stop eating, bloat, swim funny and die. You can try treating with antibiotics or epsom salt dips, but IME sick angels usually die. They don't bounce back like battered mbuna do.


This is really interesting information. That's too bad for me though. Yeah, after all the water changes and medication my angel looks pretty bad. I'm basically watching him die. This sucks. It's really sad.


----------



## funlad3

They want to eat him. They're eating its slime coat, thinking it's a goner, which only makes it a goner. If you have a separate tank, put the fish now. Sadly, at this point, I doubt it will make a difference...  emc7 beat me to the punch...


----------



## emc7

angels should have a high-protein diet. But stopped giving mine frozen bloodworms after an experience like yours.


----------

